# The Great Lehigh Valley Slot Car Show-February 10th



## ValleyRailTrain (May 18, 2011)

The Great Lehigh Valley Slot Car Show
Merchants Square Mall
1901 S 12th st
Allentown Pa 18103

February 10th 2018
Saturday
10-3

Admission $5.00
Early Buy $10.00 8am
Tables $25.00 
Questions 610-573-3695

Info:Http://www.valleygoto.com

Dealers from 5 states. new vendors every show..

All Scales New/old/Parts HO-1/24



Easy access from Pa Turnpike NE extenstion.

Less than 1 mile from I-78 ext 57.

Hope to see ya there..


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

rise up
gather 'round
rock this place 
to the ground


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Saturday, Saturday, Saturday....
Tomorrow, Tomorrow, Tomorrow.....


----------

